# my gray tree frog



## phebe121 (Jan 21, 2015)

I have updated his tank but still not sure why hes not out and hopping around iv got 2 types of moss and a plant and water and wood and a planter and he still hides


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2015)

You do know that they're nocturnal, right? Capture some moths and put them into his enclosure at night, leaving a small light on in one corner to draw the moths.

I have a photo-sensitive light over my back door that comes on at night and goes off in the morning. If I happen to go out that door at night, I see several cute little tree frogs sitting on the side of my house under the light waiting for a flying insect to come close enough to grab.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 21, 2015)

How toasty is it in there? What does he eat?
I like his plant, it'll be great for hm to hide in when it grows up. 
I would wet your coir a bit. Too much scrutiny, but it's looking a little dry. 
Frogs looove being moist and humid


----------



## phebe121 (Jan 21, 2015)

I didnt know they where nocturnal i do now i feed him crickets 2 ever 3 days his tank is about 70 degrees the coconut coir is dry i just canged it hes moist when i tuch him both moss are wet to plus the water for him to sit in to the moss is live moss it will continue to grow


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 22, 2015)

That's great about the coir and moss 
FrogForum is a great place for froggies, here's something about diet- http://www.frogforum.net/food-feeders-live-frozen-culturing-etc/2011-grey-tree-frog-diet.html
He's a cutie, I'd love to have a frog someday... maybe even get into dart frogs!


----------



## phebe121 (Jan 22, 2015)

My sister just bought some dart frogs there blue


----------

